#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Λογισμικό για GPS χειρός

## Structur

Εχω ένα pocketPC και ένα GPS receiver με Βluetooth στο ppc. 

Γνωρίζετε κάποιο λογισμικό για ppc που να κάνει και διόρθωση σφάλματος? 

Χρησιμοποιώ ένα, το Beeline, και από ότι είδα απ' το Google Earth έκανε σχετικά (+- 5μ) καλή δουλειά.

----------

